# 3 Word Chain Story Game



## greeneyedangel (Nov 30, 2007)

In this game, each person will add 3 words to their post to continue a part of the story that began above their post. A person may complete a sentence in their post if they want and start a new sentence at any time.

I'll start us off with....

Today I had


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Dec 12, 2007)

to shovel snow


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 20, 2007)

just to get


----------



## xkaokaox (Dec 27, 2007)

a piece of


----------



## MandiMoore87 (Dec 29, 2007)

my mom's wonderful


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Jan 2, 2008)

Delicious pecan pie.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 4, 2008)

Why is it


----------



## KittyKahBoom (Jan 6, 2008)

so hard to


----------



## krazykid90 (Feb 6, 2008)

shovel snow when


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Feb 8, 2008)

The dog is watching


----------



## Sheikah (Feb 8, 2008)

Is it that


----------



## Pipsweet (Feb 9, 2008)

it's distracting because


----------



## bluebear91504 (Feb 9, 2008)

the damn neighbor


----------



## Sheikah (Feb 11, 2008)

won't tie him


----------



## Karren (Feb 11, 2008)

To the outhouse..


----------



## boopie (Feb 12, 2008)

when it's time


----------



## acneXpert (Feb 13, 2008)

to start raining


----------



## yourleoqueen (Feb 17, 2008)

the weatherman said


----------



## love2482 (Feb 22, 2008)

bring your umbrellas


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Feb 25, 2008)

to the doctors


----------



## sue23 (Feb 28, 2008)

or else you


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 7, 2008)

will eat carrots


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Mar 11, 2008)

instead of pie


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 11, 2008)

and get sick


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Mar 11, 2008)

and then barf


----------



## bCreative (Mar 12, 2008)

in your food


----------



## Dianergy (Mar 12, 2008)

before the cat


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 19, 2008)

started to eat


----------



## mssheddy (Mar 29, 2008)

banana's and pickles.


----------



## spef29 (Apr 30, 2008)

The Sunday paper


----------



## RHYTHM261 (May 2, 2008)

Had some pictures


----------



## Adrienne (May 2, 2008)

glued to the


----------



## Lyndebe (May 2, 2008)

very last page


----------



## jessiej78 (May 3, 2008)

of your favorite


----------



## msmack (May 4, 2008)

silly comic strip


----------



## typicalblonde (Jun 26, 2008)

That fell apart


----------



## Bridge (Jul 4, 2008)

and prevented me


----------



## irene- (Jun 25, 2013)

from seeing the


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Jun 28, 2013)

end of everything


----------



## lesliemarie102 (Jul 1, 2013)

I was very


----------



## irene- (Jul 1, 2013)

butt-hurt and confused  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 4, 2013)

As I had


----------



## irene- (Jul 9, 2013)

no intention of


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 14, 2013)

Continuing to be


----------



## Linda Hingis (May 14, 2014)

a part of


----------



## CajunKitty (May 15, 2014)

a stupid plot


----------



## Courtnee (May 15, 2014)

Made by my...


----------



## CajunKitty (May 16, 2014)

best friend's BF


----------



## Courtnee (May 16, 2014)

That turned sour!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linda Hingis (May 16, 2014)

Now I am


----------



## CajunKitty (May 17, 2014)

sipping rum coladas


----------



## Linda Hingis (May 19, 2014)

under my bed.


----------



## CajunKitty (May 20, 2014)

where my cat


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 2, 2014)

licks his butt


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 28, 2014)

next to my...


----------

